# Forward thinking



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

As I am planning for the 2009 season, I have really worked on acquiring more props. It became fairly apparent that I did not have enough for a yard and garage walk through for my first year of doing this. I had quite a few people come by last year, but I attributed it mostly to halloween falling on a Friday night. We don't really get many if it falls during the week.

So as I am working to improve for 2009, I wonder what everyone does when halloween does not fall on a Friday or Saturday. We REALLY don't see many kids out if Halloween is on a Wednesday, as an example. So, while I know it is way too soon to be thinking about 2010 or 2011, I'm wondering if it is worth the effort to build out the garage haunt. I would definately do it this year and probably the next as I can do it on the Saturday the 30th, but do you tend to do less when halloween is not on a weekend?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

It's never too soon and I try never to do less regardless of the day of the week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with Monk - day of the week does not affect how much we do. We actually had fewer kids than usual in our area last year when Halloween was on a Friday, which surprised us. We'll see what this year brings.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, someone agreed with me!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You just have to remember that the people you had on a busy year are more than likely going to come back the next year no matter what day of the week ToT falls on...it is a matter of "if you build it they will come"...and if you skimp one year you may lose your following the next.
Most of the people here have started with small haunts and just a few Tots...and by adding something new each year you build an audience that looks forward to coming back year after year.

my take on your question is to not worry about what day of the week halloween falls on.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree 100% with everything Dave said.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> "if you build it they will come"


I completely agree. Every year we add a little bit more and the numbers of TOT's keep getting bigger. Now we have neighbors who are waiting to see what it will be next. So keep them guessing and add a more as you can and you'll get the kids.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

as everyone has said, if you just keep adding to your haunt more and more people will come to see whats new. I started my haunt at 13, and im 21 now soon to be 22. I have parents who took their kids toting at my house every year. and now that the kids are older, some toting by themselves, they drag their friends and their friend's friends. 2006 we got 42 trick or treaters, 2008 we got 106! it grows every year little by little. you just have to always keep adding more each year.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Build it and they will come...............

Seriously, don't worry about whether you have enough right now or how many people will TOT. Just use what you got, add what you can and you will be amazed how fast your haunt will grow and the reaction you will get. 

I decorate two places mine and my sister's. My sister's place is big and we have a party there and it gets a lot of TOT's. I put up a huge display and it gets a lot of attention.

At my place it is the exact opposite. I have less room to work with but I pack it with decorations as best I can. I get a lot of car & foot traffic but I haven't had even one ( you read that right ) TOT in all the years I've lived there. (LOL The year I moved in I had this great big bowl of candy cause I was afraid to run out ) but every year my entire neighborhood still looks forward to what I do and cars that pass by slow down to admire the place. 

One benefit to having a small scene is I can constantly change the look. By putting a up several props for a few days then moving them over to my sisters, With a small place, I can change things around and constantly have a new display without a whole lot of additional work. People that see it love it and they come by daily to see what's new.


As to whether it is worth doing if not many people will see it, well each person has to answer that for themself. As far as I'm concerned, I would build both of mine even if I knew nobody was going to see them because I love making them.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Build it and they will come...............
> 
> As to whether it is worth doing if not many people will see it, well each person has to answer that for themself. As far as I'm concerned, I would build both of mine even if I knew nobody was going to see them because I love making them.


absolutely


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have another spin. Do what you feel comfortable with and go at a pace that will keep it fun for you. I find I tend to put pressure on myself.....then I think. "Relax, this is supposed to be fun." Build a little more each year. If you don't feel it is worth it for the amount of ToTs that come through, then you have the answer.

Some people put a lot into their haunt just cuz they like to, and they don't care how many come through.

I don't know about your neighborhood but we have had a lot of activity for house sales and foreclosures. I still see a lot of kids in the neighborhood but I have no clue how many we lost or gained this year. I also have an apartment complex nearby that draws the late-evening drive-by ToTs.

I had 250 ToTs last year not including family members and friends tagging along. The neighbors know I add something every year and look forward to it. (on a side-note I hear this great compliment now and then, "Can't wait to see what you do this year" DOH!)


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I really consider last year a success for the first year. I had about 60 kids come through and many of the adults said they were excited to see how it looked (even though most of it was up for the entire month). I guess my main problem is that I got the DVD set from Prop Master and saw how far I had to go. I was trying to massively expand for next year and then wondering if all that expansion would matter once Halloween didn't fall on a Friday or Saturday.

I'm going to take everyone's advice and slow down. I will expand as I can and enjoy the fun. After reading the comments I remember my wife asking me last year what would happen if nobody came by as usually and I had put all the hard work into building everything. I told her it did not matter because I was doing this for me more than for the people that might see it.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

For me, the day Halloween falls on is NEVER a thought, mainly because of the 30 days that fall previously... We're always in the yard in the evenings, tinkering with the static displays already up, and both my husband and myself have met and talked to more of our neighbors in the month of October than all other months combined. People suddenly start walking their dogs more, parking their cars in front of our house on their way home - and stop to comment on the display and just chit chat.... It's a complete social experience from the moment we put it up, until the last of the 8 year olds on their bikes watch us take it down. Scaring TOTs on 10-31 is just icing on the cake. (Well, LOTS of icing, but still, not the ONLY fun part of this hobby)

And I love it.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

Heh, I remember seeing a few parents directing their children to the opposite side of the street on Halloween night and a few disapproving glares! Oh well, can't make 'em all happy!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Then, Das, you're doing something RIGHT!!!!

The more they glare the more I laugh!!!  It makes me so happy!!! It should you too!!! They're giving you the ULTIMATE compliment!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I do the yard display more for me than anyone.. so if you're the same, do what you have fun with, and don't worry about how many will see it. 

I have noticed a drop off in TOTs if Halloween falls on a weekend. You have to take into account more Halloween parties, school games, etc... that mean less TOTs.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> You just have to remember that the people you had on a busy year are more than likely going to come back the next year no matter what day of the week ToT falls on...it is a matter of "if you build it they will come"...and if you skimp one year you may lose your following the next.
> Most of the people here have started with small haunts and just a few Tots...and by adding something new each year you build an audience that looks forward to coming back year after year.
> 
> my take on your question is to not worry about what day of the week halloween falls on.


I agree, and if your nuts, you'll invite everyone on facebook and myspace who lives in your town!


----------

